
iOS image crop tool can “snap” - tosh
https://twitter.com/cabel/status/1219332315727327232
======
Nextgrid
Another thing I noticed is that the screenshot app seems to be able to extract
content title from the app and uses that as the file name if you save the
screenshot to Files.

------
floatingatoll
This started in the same iOS beta that introduced full PDF screenshots of
views that extend beyond the screen.

~~~
Nextgrid
Is this still a feature and if so how do I access it?

~~~
floatingatoll
Yes. Take a screenshot. If it says Full Page, there you go.

